# Belt dimensions for C950529480 - 1695737, Craftsman Dual Stage 30" Snow Thrower (2009)



## Roadlesstaken67 (Dec 20, 2021)

Hi, everyone,

Both drive and auger belts still work but are originals (inspected, no fraying, still snug). Hoping to have extra belts for the inevitable snowstorm belt fail. Would rather not remove these to match up with new ones; hoping to buy off-brand for 1/3 price...

Any dimension help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Should have part number stamped right on the belt. 

And don't cheap out on belts as they are in all likelyhood "off-shore" knock offs for starters and more important, don't use automotive belts (that may be cheaper) as they aren't designed for the stress s/b put on them and will fail sooner.


----------



## Roadlesstaken67 (Dec 20, 2021)

Thanks, LenD. I have part #'s, just exploring options - good point about quality... 
Cheers,
R


----------

